# Spelling Blizzard/Spelling Jungle games question



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

I have a new computer with XP. Tried some of the old games on it. These two games (Spelling Jungle , Spelling Blizzard) are old WIndows 95 games. They run on 386 colors. Well, Jungle runs because it is on 3 inch floppy disks and installs directly to the hard drive, running without the disks. And XP has the function where you can run in 386. However, Blizzard is on a CD rom which does not install directly to the hard drive and thus although I theoretically could run it, it doesn't run because I can't get it to run in 386 colors. Any suggestions? Is there a way to copy Blizzard on to 3 inch floppies so it can install to the hard drive? Or won't that work. OR can I copy the CD rom to the hard drive?
Christina


----------

